# Covering up serial numbers



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

If I carbon wrap the slide on my P99 and P22, it'll cover up the serial number on the slide. Is that legal?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, as long as the serial number on the frame is visible. The frame is the part that is considered the "firearm" under the law.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay, because in my CCDW handbook it notes that defacing a firearm so that it's serial numbers cannot be readily identified is illegal. I figured the slide would be okay since a lot of people hardchrome it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The serial numbers on the frame should be more than sufficient. It's actually the "firearm."


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Gotcha.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

German law, where the P99 is made (duh), the frame, slide and barrel must be serial numbered. US law requires just the frame to have the number.

As for the hard chrome, I can still see ghost imiages of the serial number and other markings that were laser etched on my P99.


----------

